# Anglerboard vor Ort, Eutin, Fehmarn, Neustadt



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2005)

*Anglerboard vor Ort*
*Momentaufnahmen*
*Eutin, Fehmarn, Neustadt*

Einer der vielen Vorteile vom Anglerboardforum ist es, dass man in Gegenden und an Gewässern mal zum angeln kommt, auf die man ohne das Anglerboard und die Mitglieder vor Ort nie hingekommen wäre.

Und dass man Gewässern, die man schon zu kennen glaubte, neue Aspekte abgewinnen kann wenn man mal mit einem „einheimischen Boardie“ unterwegs ist, der das Gewässer wie seine Westentasche kennt.

Nach jetzt fast 5 Jahren harter Arbeit am Anglerboard kriegt man so langsam organisatorisch wie auch technisch alles in den Griff, so dass jetzt auch mal wiederein bisschen mehr Zeit fürs Angeln bleibt – und das nicht mehr nur mal kurz für ein paar Stunden am Hausgewässer, sondern auch mal für 3 oder 4 Tage oder sogar eine Woche irgendwo in und um Deutschland herum.

Im Laufe der 5 Jahre haben wir schon viele Einladungen zum Angeln erhalten, die wir bisher aus Zeitgründen leider nur sporadisch wahrnehmen konnten. Und immer noch kommen viele Einladungen – fast wöchentlich – dazu. Und wir sind auch so frei uns mal „selber einzuladen“, wenn wir im Anglerboard von Fischarten, Angelmethoden oder Gewässern lesen, die uns interessieren. Das Schöne ist dabei, dass es da noch nie Probleme vor Ort gab, immer waren die angesprochenen Boardies mehr als hilfsbereit.

Das wollen wir zukünftig auch nutzen, um fürs Magazin die neue Rubrik „Anglerboard vor Ort – Momentaufnahmen“ einzuführen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Artikeln in Printmedien sind wir uns bewusst, dass man nicht in ein paar Tagen vor Ort das Potential eines Gewässers oder einer Angelmethode ausschöpfen oder beurteilen kann. Auch nicht durch Berichte der ortsansässigen Angler oder Boardies. Denn zu oft hat sich herausgestellt, dass gerade diese Ortskenntnis den Unterschied zwischen fangen und Schneider belieben ausmacht – egal welches Potential ein Gewässer in sich birgt. 

Daher auch der Untertitel „Momentaufnahme“. Denn wir wollen ehrlich berichten ohne Schönfärberei. So wie es der „unbedarfte Angeltourist“ mit Hilfe der Boardies vor Ort erleben kann – mit allen (Un)Möglichkeiten, die einen Angler dort erwarten.

Die lange Einleitung hatte jetzt natürlich nichts mit den im Titel genannten Orten Eutin, Fehmarn oder Neustadt zu tun. Als aber Dok und ich dort im Rahmen der Aktion „Abenteuer: Gemeinsam Angeln“ unterwegs waren, wurde diese Idee „geboren“. Denn wir durften dort so viel herzliche Gastfreundschaft, so viel Hilfe und so viele neue Eindrücke erfahren und gewinnen, dass wir der Meinung sind, dies den „Boardies“ nicht vorenthalten zu dürfen.

Daher hier jetzt der Bericht der ersten „Anglerboard vor Ort – Tour“ rund um Eutin, Fehmarn und Neustadt.

*Momentaufnahmen
Eutin, Fehmarn, Neustadt*
Man mag ja über unsere Intelligenz denken was man will, die Anreise aus Kassel Richtung Norden am Freitag Nachmittag war schlichtweg der Beweis, dass man vor Fahrtantritt seine grauen Zellen nutzen sollte. Denn dass man im Feierabend/Wochenendverkehr mit Staus rechnen sollte, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Nun ja, der Terminkalender gabs halt nicht anders her. Die Strafe dafür waren dann über 7 Stunden Fahrt für die 400 km von Kassel nach Eutin.

Denn das war das erste Ziel dieser Tour, das Hotel Wiesenhof, das die Mutter von Hornhechteutin betreibt, wo wir „Unterschlupf“ fanden, um am Samstag die Tour mit den Kindern der Aktion „Abenteuer: Gemeinsam Angeln“ auf Fehmarn zu begleiten. Wobei „Unterschlupf“ stark untertrieben ist. Denn das Hotel bietet von Zimmern über Appartements, von Schwimmbad über Dampfbad und Sauna, von Billard bis hin zu Trimmgeräten alles was man nur erwarten kann. 

Und ich freute mich darauf endlich Micha (Hornhechteutin) auch persönlich kennen zu lernen, den ich bis dato nur von Mails und (stundenlangen) Telefonaten wegen der Organisation der Aktion „“Abenteuer: Gemeinsam Angeln“ kannte. 

Bei der doch ziemlich verspäteten Ankunft (auf der Autobahn sind eben (außer mir) nur IdXoteX unterwegs) wurden wir nicht nur von Micha, sondern auch von dessen Frau Claudia (Knurrhenne im Forum) und Michas Mutter begrüßt – und von meinen zwei neuen „Kumpels“ Teddy und Socke, zwei nicht gerade kleinen Akita Inu – Mischlingen. Für mich gabs erst mal ein schönes Bier, dass ich nach der stressigen Staufahrt dringend brauchte, danach ein klasse Essen mit Haxen und erstklassigem Sauerkraut (behaupte ich als Koch einfach so!). Und danach dann gleich das besprechen der Tour am nächsten Tag und die Planung für die folgenden Tage.

Da am nächsten Morgen frühes Aufstehen angesagt war und wir auch ziemlich gestresst, gings dementsprechend früh ins Bett. Und dann an nächsten Morgen ab nach Fehmarn. Viele Worte über den Verlauf der Aktion möchte ich hier nicht verlieren, da dies an anderer Stelle sowohl im Magazin wie auch im Forum zu lesen sein wird – nur soviel:
Diese von Anglerboardmitgliedern und Helfern vor Ort organisierte Tour war trotz vieler Umstellungen, Umbuchungen, Unwägbarkeiten und einigen „unschönen“ Aspekten, für die aber die Organisatoren gar nichts konnten – ein voller Erfolg von der Orgaseite her.

Dafür der herzliche Dank und viel Respekt sowohl an die Organisatoren der Aktion „Abenteuer: Gemeinsam Angeln“ wie auch an die vielen Helfer und Unterstützer vor Ort:
*Das Team vom Hotel Wiesenhof in Eutin
Torsten Nagel vom Angelladen Fairplay in Burg auf Fehmarn
Stefan, der kostenlos den Kutter fuhr
Sascha Sanner von der Appartement- und Bootsvermietung Sanner
Wolfgang vom der Bootsvermietung Gittis *
Denn was die da aufgezogen haben war wirklich erstklassig und hat gezeigt, dass man solche Aktionen dort jederzeit starten kann.

Ich selber war nicht mit an Bord des Kutters, da ich für das „Board“ noch einiges zu erledigen hatte, aber Dok, inzwischen ja auch schon ausgefuchster „Pilker“, vertrat das Anglerboard. Es kündigte sich aber schon bei den Handyberichterstattungen zwischendurch an, dass dies zwar ein Angeltag, mit Sicherheit aber kein erfolgreicher Fangtag werden würde. Trotz Fischanzeigen ohne Ende wurde weder auf Wattwurm, verschiedenste Pilker in allen Größen und Farben, verschiedenste Jigkombinationen oder Gummifische großartig gefangen. Am Ende standen gerade zwei Dorsche und zwei Schollen auf der Fangliste, Dok rettete die „Ehre“ des Anglerboards, indem er einen der Dorsche fing!

Am Sonntag war dann zuerst mal etwas Luftholen und >Ausruhen angesagt, der Tag war hart genug und wir hatten ja noch einiges vor uns. Zuerst gings mal am Sonntag dann nach Dahme, wo Boardie „Stephan“ mit einigen anderen Boardies und Nichtboardies eine kleine Meerforelleneinweisung machte, sowohl mit der Fliege wie mit der Spinnrute. So um die Mittagszeit kamen wir da an und konnten gleich wieder feststellen:
Lernt man Boardies persönlich kennen gibts (fast) nie Probleme.

*War einfach klasse, herzlichen Dank noch mal an die ganzen „Mefojäger“ für die tollen Gespräche. *

Dass wir noch einen Kutter beim „Hochseeangeln“ ca. 3 – 500 m von Strand entfernt beobachten konnten, war eine nette Zugabe, ich hoffe das Dok`s Fotos was geworden sind. 

Wir wollten am Montag mit der MS Karoline rausfahren, da wir mit Heiko und seiner Besatzung schon beim letzten Modtreffen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatten. Daraus wurde aber leider nix, da gerade an diesem Montag der Elektriker auf die Karoline kam, um fällige Reparaturen vorzunehmen, so dass die Karoline nicht rausfuhr. 

Da wir als „küstenentfernt Wohnende“ dennoch gerne ein paar Dorsche mit nach Hause gebracht hätten, schlug uns Micha vor ein Boot zu mieten um von Neustadt aus die Dorsche zu jagen. Er organisierte das alles über den Angeltreff Neustadt, so dass wir am Montag morgen um 7 Uhr 30 das Boot in Empfang nehmen konnten. 

Nach Erklärung und Einweisung gings dann an die von Micha genannten Stellen, und prompt gabs Fischanzeige ohne Ende. Leider aber wie am Kutterangeln bei der Aktion auch kaum Fische. Dafür „verheizten wir ne Menge Sprit. Da wir dachten irgendwo müssen nicht nur Fische auf dem Echolot zu sehen sondern auch welche zu fangen sein. Wir suchten alle Bereiche von über 20 Metern Tiefe bis ins ganz flache auf die Sandbank ab, fischten mit Pilkern aktiv voraus, mit Wattwurm und Jigs passiv in der Abdrift, das Ergebnis bis mittags um ca. 14 Uhr: 
Gerade mal 3 Dorsche.

Da war mal schon mal die doch weite Strecke an die Ostsee unterwegs und zieht dann gleich wieder fischmässig die „ArXXXkarte“ – dafür gabs bestes Wetter mit Sonnenschein und kaum Wind. Also buchten wir das ebnen als „Bootsausflug“ und nicht als Angelfahrt ab. Aber auch ei anderen Boote die zu sehen waren, waren nur am suchen und hatten ebenso wenig zählbare Erfolge wie wir. 

Konnten wir nachher im Hafen feststellen, als ein gleichzeitig einlaufendes Boot mit 4 Anglern gerade einen Dorsch „verhaften“ konnte, da hatten wir mit 3 Dorschen zu zweit ja nicht so schlecht „abgeschnitten“. Dass dies 4 Jungs die Woche zuvor die Kisten vollgemacht hatten, erschien uns auch auf Grund der Erzählungen von Micha, dessen „Stammrevier“ die Neustädter Bucht ja ist, durchaus glaubhaft.

Und zeigte uns, das es wohl weniger an unseren „Angelkünsten“ sondern eben an den momentanen Bedingungen vor Ort lag. Wenn man aber eben nur einen Tag eingeplant hat, muss man eben die Sache nehmen wie sie kommt.

Übermäßig erfreut waren wir zwar nicht ob der Fänge, aber es sollte ja am nächsten Tag weiter zu Sven (Nordangler) gehen, er sich extra für uns auch Zeit genommen hatte um uns zu ein paar Fischen zu verhelfen. Doch leider kommt vieles anders als man oft genug denkt. 

Wir waren gerade dabei die Autobahn zu verlassen um Richtung Sven zu fahren, als übers Handy ein Alarmruf von Melanie (Amazone01) kam. Der Server von Dok machte Probleme. Nach Ferndiagnose übers Handy baute Melanie das Ding soweit auseinander dass sie es zum Techniker bringen konnte, dennoch war klar dass Dok sofort nach Hause musste, um zu versuchen zu retten was zu retten war. Denn das war ihm schon bei der Ferndiagnose per Handybericht von Melanie klar, dass das ein größeres Problem war. 

So endete also der geplante Angelausflug zu und mit Sven schon an der Autobahnausfahrt – ich hätte kotzen können!!!

Und muss hier noch mal Sven extra um Entschuldigung bitten, der sich dafür extra freigenommen hatte!! Aber es ist da eben einfach wichtiger alle „anglerboardrelevanten“ Server- und Computerprobleme zu lösen als zu angeln.

Dennoch ist eines klar, da die Einladung von Sven noch steht: 
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Der Norden wird uns also noch mal sehen, und dann werden wir hoffentlich alles nachholen können, was wir jetzt bei Sven verpasst haben mögen.

*Als Abschlussfazit noch mal folgendes:*
Wir möchten noch mal herausstellen wie herzlich und bemüht alle waren, mit denen wir zu tun hatten, ob „Boardies“ oder nicht.

Und wir freuen uns schon auf die nächsten Touren, wann und wie immer wie das zeitlich hinkriegen werden.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren


----------

